# Migrating with nanny



## CanPin (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi - I think I know the obvious answer, but there are cases where a family migrating to Aus has been able to take their kids' nanny with them. Does anyone out here have an idea how?

She does not have qualifications to be a nanny but has been a rock to us and it would be great to get some advise that would help..

Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

I tried this...... You have to be a diplomat


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The nanny would have to apply in her own right since I'm assuming she's not family. It's unlikely that she would get in on her own merits if she doesn't have a skill that Oz requires. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

OR.....
Divorce your wife - Marry the nanny...... and its all good


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

CanPin said:


> Hi - I think I know the obvious answer, but there are cases where a family migrating to Aus has been able to take their kids' nanny with them. Does anyone out here have an idea how?
> 
> She does not have qualifications to be a nanny but has been a rock to us and it would be great to get some advise that would help..
> 
> Thanks


I do not understand why you think you would need a nanny when you come to Australia. I do not know anything about you but hope if you do want to bring a nanny it is because you are trying to get her away from something and not just because you want to come here and try to live a lavish life with someone raising your kids. There is a lot of people that want to come here, but cant and then there was someone who once asked who they could leave their kkids with on a recon trip to Aus while they want to check out the City night spots and nightclubs and nightlife. Now I am not a partypooper, but that is crap, because even we sold evrything we had, packed everything we had and got on a plane trusting that it must be good. So if people want to come here for a lavish lifestyle, i am sorry to say I do not agrre with that. We both worked in SA because we had to( and the kids had to be at daycare/aftercare till 5pm) and here I work and my wife studies and spends more time with our kids.( we live very comforteble on 1 salary - and no I am not an acc or eng or dr) Why would you want to have someone raise your kids if you dont have to. I sure hope the qeustion was for another reason than just to have a nanny look after your kids while you do something else, in which case I aggree, but if not, there has to be something wrong with that picture. My 2cents worth.


----------



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

If your nanny is under 31 and is from an eligible country (Belgium, Canada, Republic of Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Republic of Ireland, Italy, Japan, Republic of Korea, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Sweden, Taiwan or the United Kingdom) she may be able to apply for a working holiday visa. This is available for 12 months but she may only stay with the same employer for up to 6 months. After 6 months she would have to move on to another employer. (There are options for her to apply for a second holiday visa but I won't go into them here.)

If you are that dependent on her you could organise for her to be granted a student visa, which would allow her to work up to 20 hours a week while she studied. But international school fees are pretty high, and it may not be cost effective to do this.


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

im sure you feel your reasons for wanting your nanny with you are very justified,, she has probibly got a trusting relationship with you and your children, and of course that would be nice to have that relationship carry on,, and as you are probibly in the rare position to be able to afford the luxuary of a nanny whilst migrating it would seem the logical thing to do for you.. i dont know your circumstances and dont want to be judgmental,, but when most people migrate to Australia they usially leave behind all there chidcare providers, who are a lot of the time mainly extended family members who support them. they also trust and rely on these people greatly without whom they could not afford chidcare etc.. and as most people who are migrating to oz are much needed skilled workers to enable them to qualify themselves.. they unfortunatly have to make sacrifices and leave those very important people behind.. my hubby is a bricky and his labourer is as skilled as they come and has worked for my hubby for years and is a great asset to his work but does not have any formal qualifications.. we would also like to bring him if we could but it would be taking a job from an Australian labourer and thats not going to happen.. so while your waiting for your visa to be processed you could send her to college for her degree in childcare she will then be a valued skilled worker and then she can apply for an independant visa,, or do the sensible thing hire an Australian nanny who will know the local area you live in.. the best places to take your children and help you with local knowledge and help you settle in .. the advantages of a local skilled labourer for my hubby will be paramount to him getting settled in to working life there


----------



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

SOMV said:


> If your nanny is under 31 and is from an eligible country (Belgium, Canada, Republic of Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Republic of Ireland, Italy, Japan, Republic of Korea, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Sweden, Taiwan or the United Kingdom) she may be able to apply for a working holiday visa. This is available for 12 months but she may only stay with the same employer for up to 6 months. After 6 months she would have to move on to another employer. (There are options for her to apply for a second holiday visa but I won't go into them here.)
> 
> If you are that dependent on her you could organise for her to be granted a student visa, which would allow her to work up to 20 hours a week while she studied. But international school fees are pretty high, and it may not be cost effective to do this.


I dont know what your visa status is but im sure there are certain limitations regarding employing people for a certain period of time with certain visas.. so be aware of that before you start the ball rolling with any agents there is lots of free advice on the diac web site about which rules apply on all visa options


----------

